# House of the dammed



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2015)

after a trek through woodland then across a field of sheep we approached this old farmhouse.a little time capsule.not huge.just two little bedrooms,a living room and kitchen.but loved the rustic feel to it and the living room was a beauty with the old army overalls still hanging up.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 19, 2015)

Great find, you seem to really be getting through the houses quickly.


----------



## smiler (Aug 19, 2015)

Another little beaut Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Potter (Aug 19, 2015)

Great HDR, and great old TV.


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 19, 2015)

Looks a nice little find that


----------



## byker59 (Aug 20, 2015)

Great pictures, loving the site


----------



## Rubex (Aug 20, 2015)

Great pictures Mikeymutt


----------



## HughieD (Aug 21, 2015)

More stunning pix Mikey. You're a busy chappie! Somewhere in Derbyshire given the sheep?


----------



## Lavino (Aug 21, 2015)

Great shots not usually a fan of HDR but these look really good well done mate


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 21, 2015)

you've don't a cracking job on this place, brilliant photos


----------



## Bones out (Aug 21, 2015)

Mikey mate, consider that turd polished! Noice


----------

